# Propress/Megapress



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Have given lots of thought/research into investing in this system. I’m pretty well setup with Milwaukee. So would go the route of their M18 tool. Anybody made the switch and regretted it? I will still sweat most joints but have had a few this year that the press would have saved my butt. Find myself doing lots of remodel work now and threading on gas is such a pain for a one man operation. I was about to invest in some new threading equipment but the press would be ideal for me in most cases. I hate the thought of some of the professionalism and skill dying away with making the switch but I also know that you have to adapt with new tech or get left behind. Any major failures I’m not aware of or big no no’s with either system?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

There was a recall or lets say the seal on some pro-press gas (pretty sure it was that brand) lost it's certification for a while from the ICC testing labs. We had notice where I inspect not to approve them.
There was also a part recall for the jaws>>>>> https://www.ridgid.com/Media/Default/documents/safetynotices/XL_R2_Safety_Notice.pdf

Discontinued, this may be part of it, >>>>>>>Viega ProPressG (PPG) fittings and valves for gas has been discontinued | Cooney Brothers

Class action lawsuit.>>>>Viega ProPress Copper Fittings Class Action Settlement


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with you on the loss of skills, but Pro and Mega Press are time savers. If there is a downside, it's having to invest in a whole lot of expensive fittings (both copper and steel) so you don't spend half your time making trips to the supply house. The other option is to spend a lot more time on layout, dialing it in to the point where you know exactly what you'll need to get the job done. The problem with this is that laying it out away from the job may miss unforeseen conflicts with other trades (eg., structural members, wires and ducts).


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I prefer to solder everything I can. I have also had many occasions where I was very grateful to have the propress on the van. 

Ever try to change a main shut off when the curb barely holds? All those times you kept getting water dripping from the pipes going to the apartment you couldn't get into? Or maybe there's a Smoke/CO/Fire alarm hooked to the security system and the detectors aren't removable.

We've only used Viega propress brand fittings for the last decade. No issues other than when the antifreeze in a heating system goes bad or installer error. 

Don't get me wrong, occasionally I get sent to a one hour job with 75$ in propress fittings, strict instructions from manager to not solder, and I still choose to sweat the job any way. Propress fittings cost a lot more, but I still appreciate the propress and there are many instances where it makes sense.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

At the very least get a used one with the 1/2", 3/4", and 1" copper jaws to try it out. Keep propress valves and slip couplings on the van. Then you can solder most of it and connect to a dripping pipe with the propress.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Honestly I feel I would use the gas more than the copper. The versatility of adapters and availability of sweat fittings is still a superior method. It’s very rare I can’t get a valve sweated on. I have my tricks that work. Bigger than 1” can be almost not doable with trickling water though. I guess I’m trying to decide where to spend some money. I had a good year and looking for something to invest in t o make me better.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jim285pro said:


> Honestly I feel I would use the gas more than the copper. The versatility of adapters and availability of sweat fittings is still a superior method. It’s very rare I can’t get a valve sweated on. I have my tricks that work. Bigger than 1” can be almost not doable with trickling water though. I guess I’m trying to decide where to spend some money. I had a good year and looking for something to invest in t o make me better.


Does your supply house have loaners you can try? Maybe a local tool rental place? If you try it once it will be evident whether you like it or not.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve used it a few times. A friend has a ridgid setup. I can see the value in certain situations. Just wanting reviews from guys who have years of experience with it. I’m leaning towards investing in it but only using it when the situation calls for it. Most jobs i make more money the longer I’m there. I can’t see Profits being higher when I’m in and out quicker and my material is way higher. Ill just have to price press stuff accordingly which will be a learning curve for me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I am time/materials service calls almost exclusively, if you took my propress I'd be fine. Our install guys on bid jobs however, they would freak. Just depends on what you do.

Boiler change outs, house rough ins, jobs longer than a day, that's where propress really shines. Assuming you are bidding these flat rate, not time/materials.

We also have the pex crimping jaws, nice to have when your hands are sore.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Pressing a tee in a long gas run would be nice. I use a fair amount of CSST on remodels and adding stuff. A part of me really wants a new threader though.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jim285pro said:


> Pressing a tee in a long gas run would be nice. I use a fair amount of CSST on remodels and adding stuff. A part of me really wants a new threader though.


I don't really feel comfortable with the press fittings for gas. Don't get me wrong, we use it for gas, oil, steam, etc. But the idea of a rubber seal on the grungy outside of a steel pipe that is knicked up and can rust doesn't instill confidence.

My biggest gripe about press fittings and sharkbites is you're relying on the outside of the pipe being clean/burr free. Many guys couldn't care less and will press fittings onto painted/scratched pipe. I always use some grit cloth.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I don't really feel comfortable with the press fittings for gas. Don't get me wrong, we use it for gas, oil, steam, etc. But the idea of a rubber seal on the grungy outside of a steel pipe that is knicked up and can rust doesn't instill confidence.
> 
> My biggest gripe about press fittings and sharkbites is you're relying on the outside of the pipe being clean/burr free. Many guys couldn't care less and will press fittings onto painted/scratched pipe. I always use some grit cloth.


It's just like shining up a copper tube before soldering. Skip a step and ask for trouble. A wire brush wheel on a mini grinder works wonders.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like about $6500 to do copper and gas up to 2”. Plus about 6-700 of stock for the truck.


----------



## dkonrai (Oct 19, 2019)

M18 won't work with the xl series, 2.5 to 4 inch set of jaws. Only the rigid machine will work. If that matters?
I can't sell my threader. Seems no 9ne wants my dinosaur



Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dkonrai said:


> ........
> I can't sell my threader. Seems no 9ne wants my dinosaur
> ...........


I want it. Where are you located? How much?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dkonrai said:


> M18 won't work with the xl series, 2.5 to 4 inch set of jaws. Only the rigid machine will work. If that matters?


Assuming he won't be doing large diameter pipe very often, why would he want to buy the large Mega Press jaws? 
He can rent them as well as the Ridgid machine for about $75/day each if the occasion ever arises.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Bought the m18 2922. It will do up to 4” copper. 2” black. Pretty rare I mess with bigger than 2” either pipe. Comes with up to 2” copper jaws. The gas jaws are out of stock most places. Gonna wait on those.

My pipe fitting granddad is rolling in his grave. If he was alive he’d ask for his pipe wrenches back.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> I don't really feel comfortable with the press fittings for gas. Don't get me wrong, we use it for gas, oil, steam, etc. But the idea of a rubber seal on the grungy outside of a steel pipe that is knicked up and can rust doesn't instill confidence.
> 
> My biggest gripe about press fittings and sharkbites is you're relying on the outside of the pipe being clean/burr free. Many guys couldn't care less and will press fittings onto painted/scratched pipe. I always use some grit cloth.


Just finished commercial gas repair on about 300’ of black pipe. Gave building owner quote for repair with MegaPress and traditional threaded black pipe. Gave him all the pros and cons between the two. Ultimately owner went with MegaPress option because price difference was significant. Personally I do wonder how durable those gasket/black pipe connections are in long run.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

We've been using press for copper and black steel going on 5 years now, both are fantastic as long as you make sure your pipe is clean, chamfered, and aligned. Leaks or problems we've had came from fittings that were not on all the way, so mark every single fitting with the marker, or else when pipes were misaligned and the coupling, tee, 90 whatever has side to side stresses on it or one pipe is cocked going into the fitting. That's particularly problematic in the smaller copper Pro press I have found.
So kinda like everything, when done properly **** goes right. We've done so many gas lines and copper repairs at this point I couldn't begin to count them and the callbacks are considerably fewer than sweating or threading. 
Last thing though, techs have a tendency to stack the ProPress fitting super close together which causes a couple of problems. First off if you do need to cut something out, you got to cut everything out! But secondly the larger fittings especially require a certain distance of straight pipe between fittings for a safe squeeze, I forget the exact numbers but it's all readily available on the Internet or the viega website. Oh yeah, use Vega fittings, especially for steel. There is definitely a difference between some brands of fittings and as we all know, you get what you pay for! Good luck, 
Tim Whistler 

Tim Whistler Plumbing & Gas


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tim Whistler said:


> We've been using press for copper and black steel going on 5 years now, both are fantastic as long as you make sure your pipe is clean, chamfered, and aligned. Leaks or problems we've had came from fittings that were not on all the way, so mark every single fitting with the marker, or else when pipes were misaligned and the coupling, tee, 90 whatever has side to side stresses on it or one pipe is cocked going into the fitting. That's particularly problematic in the smaller copper Pro press I have found.
> So kinda like everything, when done properly **** goes right. We've done so many gas lines and copper repairs at this point I couldn't begin to count them and the callbacks are considerably fewer than sweating or threading.
> Last thing though, techs have a tendency to stack the ProPress fitting super close together which causes a couple of problems. First off if you do need to cut something out, you got to cut everything out! But secondly the larger fittings especially require a certain distance of straight pipe between fittings for a safe squeeze, I forget the exact numbers but it's all readily available on the Internet or the viega website. Oh yeah, use Vega fittings, especially for steel. There is definitely a difference between some brands of fittings and as we all know, you get what you pay for! Good luck,
> Tim Whistler
> ...


The streamline carbon has fittings are garbage. The oring seal isn’t seated worth a sh!t and almost fall out of the fittings. And you don’t know if the pipe pushed it out or not untill you test. Here’s an 1-1/2” tee we cut out after the air test they ****n suck. After the third fitting we found like this I sent about 5k worth back and stressed only Veiga or I’ll find another dealer







*w*


----------



## PlumbbobBC (4 mo ago)

Propress is fantastic I can’t wait to get one. Have used gas press fittings on copper pipe to run gas in a home was super convenient and fast. I have seen and herd that copper propress fittings shouldn’t be used on a boiler and that it should be all sweat on because the o rings deteriorate from the constant high temperature. Do I agree with that? I haven’t seen it enough times to fully agree and to know for sure it wasn’t instillation error. Definitely a big investment but the ease of hwt swaps and speed of repairs is awesome. I’ll be buying the smaller Milwaukee for 1/2 - 1in as soon as I can afford I believe it’s 💯 worth it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The streamline carbon has fittings are garbage. The oring seal isn’t seated worth a sh!t and almost fall out of the fittings. And you don’t know if the pipe pushed it out or not untill you test. Here’s an 1-1/2” tee we cut out after the air test they ****n suck. After the third fitting we found like this I sent about 5k worth back and stressed only Veiga or I’ll find another dealer
> View attachment 135825
> *w*


You should be using copper for gas anyway.


----------

